# Gute Fliegenrute ??



## Smödi (9. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte mal Hilfe bezüglich einer neuen Fliegenrute.
Ich habe vor kurzem mit Fliegenfischen begonnen, und wollte mir jetzt eine vernünftige Rute zulegen (nach meiner Anfängerausrüstung).
Da sich aber die Preise von 60 Euro bis über 1000 Euro bewegen, hätte ich gern mal einen Rat, welche Rute Eurer Meinung nach zu empfehlen wäre.
Ich wollte so max. 200 Euro ausgeben.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (9. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Hallo Raik,

auf ne klare Frage gibts ne klare Antwort:

*ECHO CLASSIC  9' 0" (270cm) #5 

*für so ca. 170 €.

So, die Hatz kann beginnen.

Für eine differenzierte Auskunft bitte etwas mehr Bedarfsprofil in die Frage.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Smödi (9. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*



Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:


> Für eine differenzierte Auskunft bitte etwas mehr Bedarfsprofil in die Frage.


Hallo Tom,
danke für den Hinweis!!
Hatte ich völlig vergessen.
Es sollte ne 6er in 270-275cm je nach Hersteller sein.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (9. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Ach so,

na dann   *ECHO CLASSIC  9' 0" (270cm) # 6   :q.
*Obwohl die  5er eine 6er WF gut bewegt.

Tom


----------



## fritte (9. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Was er wissen wollte, wofür wird die Rute benötigt.
Fluß, Teich, Badewanne, See usw.
Demnach kann er oder auch jemand anderes dir genaueres sagen.
Welche aktion sollte die Rute haben?
USW


----------



## Smödi (9. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Die Rute ist hauptsächlich für den Fluß gedacht.
Er ist so ca. 10-15m breit, mal schnell und mal eher langsam fließend.
Ich fische Trockenfliegen und Nymphen.
Was die Aktion betrifft kann ich keine Auskunft geben, da ich nicht sagen kann, was gut und was schlecht ist.
Wie ist Eure Meinung?


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (9. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Wie schon gesagt, *E................. *.
Welche Aktion Dir liegt musst Du selbst rausfinden.
Pauschal gut oder schlecht kann man da nicht sagen.

Was war/ist denn Deine Erstlingsrute für eine und was gefällt Dir an der/was nicht? Was soll die Neue besser können?

Laut Deinem Profil hast Du schon mit fliegenfischenden Boardies Freundschaftsbande geknüpft. Vielleicht lässt Dich ja einer aus der Heimat an sein Gerät?


----------



## Smödi (9. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Ich habe den Explorerkit (Einsteigerset) von Guideline.
Ist so recht vernünftig, nur ich finde die Rute sehr weich. 
Ist ne 5er und biegt sich bis ins Handteil gleichmäßig durch.
Ich hätte gern eine die zum Griff hin etwas straffer wird.


----------



## BigEarn (10. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

CD (Composite Developments) XLS - weiss allerdings nicht, ob die in Deutschland zu beziehen ist und zu welchem Preis.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (10. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Tja, die Guideline kenne ich nicht, da melden sich aber bestimmt bald die Fachleute zu Wort.

@ BigEarn: Super Tip! #d


----------



## BigEarn (10. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Ja, finde ich auch  Was hast Du denn fuer ein Problem? CD Ruten gibt es mittlerweile in einigen europaeischen Laendern zu beziehen und es lohnt sich durchaus zu schauen, ob dass auch in Deutschland der Fall ist.
Was den Preis angeht kann ich leider nichts genaues sagen, da dieser bei den meisten Produkten zwischen den Lendern schwankt, wie Du evtl. weisst. Wenn die Rute fuer einen aehnlichen Preis zu haben ist, den ich hier gezahlt habe (NZ$ 390 = ca. 190 Euro), was ist dann das Problem?
Vielleichtist ja der Unterschied zu deiner Echo Classic die 20 Euro mehr wert? Im vergleich zu Dir erlaube ich mir aber ein Urteil ueber deine Empfehlung nicht. |uhoh:


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (10. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Hallo BigEarn,

die von Dir explizid empfohlene Rute (Modell XLS, der Mercedes im Programm von CD) kostet auf der HP des Herstellers 800 Dollar (neuseeländische), das macht rund 375 Euro, und da ist die Rute noch nicht aus dem Laden in Neuseeland raus. Viel billiger wird sie wohl in Europa nicht zu bekommen sein. 
CD bietet auch preiswertere Ruten an, aber die hast Du ja nicht empfohlen.
Alle weiteren Kommentare und Mutmassungen verkneife ich mir.
Ich fand nur, Deine Empfehlung ging etwas |bigeyes über den gesetzten Preisrahmen hinaus. 
*Das *ist das Problem (wenn überhaupt). 
Vielleicht kannst Du ja eine für 190 Euro netto für den Raik mitbringen, die Freude wäre groß.

Gruß in die Ferne :m
Tom


----------



## BigEarn (10. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Auf das Problem mit dem Preis bin ich ja bereits eingegangen. Hier gibt es die Ruten immer einmal wieder bei einigen Haendlern im Special. Und ich habe fuer meine #8 und #6 zusammen ungefaehr den empfohlenen VK fuer eine Rute gezahlt. 
Leider (?) plane ich nicht in absehbarer Zeit nach Deutschland zu reisen, was das Mitbringen schwierig macht.  Und ob jemand 190 Euro fuer eine nie gesehene, geschweige denn geworfene Rute zahlt ist nochmal eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (10. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Schön, da freue ich mich für Dich. #6
Leider liegt Zwickau aber immer noch nicht in Neuseeland.

Raik, wie wäre es denn mit Selbstbau?
Ist gar nicht so schwer.
Blanks und alles was Du sonst noch brauchst, gibts in einschlägigen Shops. 
Da gibts für um die 200 Euro einen FT Blank von Five Rivers mit Rollenhalter, Ringen und Griff. Mehr feine Spitze und trotz dem sauschneller Blank musst Du erst mal finden.
Trau Dich.
Das hab sogar ich geschafft.
Macht Spaß und man hat *sein* Gerät.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Smödi (10. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Hallo Leute,
erstmal danke für Euren energischen Einsatz hier im Bord aber ich glaube es gibt hier keinen Grund zum Streiten.
Es hätte ja auch sein können BigEarn hat meine Preisvorstellung überlesen.
Bei Google habe ich sie auch nur sehr teuer gefunden aber sein Preis wird wohl auch stimmen. War eben ein Schnäpple.
Nur leider, und da gebe ich Tom Recht, nützt mir das hier in Deutschland nichts.
@Tom: selberbauen ist mir glaube nichts.#d
Ich will nicht den "Fisch meines Lebens" verlieren weil mir die Rute auseinander fällt :q.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (10. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Glaubst Du wirklich, dass für die 200 Euro bessere Qualität, *bessere Materialien*, größere Motivation, mehr Zeit, Liebe zum Detail, Sorgfalt bei der Arbeit und Stolz auf das Produkt herauskommen, wenn die Rute in China produziert wird, als wenn Du Deine Rute selbst baust (auch wenn Du die eine oder andere Wicklung 5mal tüddelst)?
Ich glaube nicht.
(Nichts gegen feine chinesische Handarbeit !)

Das aber nur so nebenbei.

Dann lass uns mal schauen, was noch so kommt.

Tom


----------



## Smödi (10. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*



Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:


> Glaubst Du wirklich, dass für die 200 Euro bessere Qualität, *bessere Materialien*, größere Motivation, mehr Zeit, Liebe zum Detail, Sorgfalt bei der Arbeit und Stolz auf das Produkt herauskommen, wenn die Rute in China produziert wird, als wenn Du Deine Rute selbst baust (auch wenn Du die eine oder andere Wicklung 5mal tüddelst)?


Das glaube ich Dir gerne aber das würde ich mir nicht zutrauen, weil absolut keine Ahnung.
Was auf der Rute steht und wo die herkommt ist mir völlig gleich.
Ich möchte nur was vernünftiges für mein Geld, aber der Preis sollte auch nicht übertrieben sein, es ist immer noch nur ne Rute.


----------



## UlrichJehle (10. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Hallo,

also ich bin meinen Orvis Clearwater II Ruten sehr gut gefahren (ca. 180€  - 220€)
während eines Kurses hatte ich auch die Greys GRXi Ruten in der Hand (ca. 130€),
deren Preis- Leistungsverhältnis m.E. sehr gut ist. Ansonsten gibt es hilfreiche Berichte, die den Charakter der Ruten ausführlicher beschreiben unter dem folgenden Link:

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/fliruten.html

Grüße


----------



## pipifax (10. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Tach zusammen,

"nur ne Rute " habe ich am Anfang auch gedacht, mußte mich aber schnell eines Besseren belehren lassen.

Das mit dem Selbstbau ist übrigens eine Idee die man mal in Betracht ziehen sollte.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Tisie (10. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Hi Tom,



Dienststelle-Ast schrieb:


> Da gibts für um die 200 Euro einen FT Blank von Five Rivers mit Rollenhalter, Ringen und Griff. Mehr feine Spitze und trotz dem sauschneller Blank musst Du erst mal finden.


die Aktion der FT ist aber schon sehr speziell und ich würde die nicht als anfängertaugliche Allroundrute empfehlen. Und für <200€ bekommt man auch schon gute "Fertigruten", z.B. die Vision 3Zone.

@Smödi: Wenn auch eine gebrauchte Rute in Frage kommt, kannst Du Dich ja mal per PN melden. Ich hätte da evtl. etwas passendes für Dich.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## AGV Furrer (10. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Hallo Raik,

Du schreibst:


> Er ist so ca. 10-15m breit, mal schnell und mal eher langsam fließend.
> Ich fische Trockenfliegen und Nymphen.


 
Also unabhängig vom Hersteller würde ich dafür eine Rute der Klasse 5 für ausreichend/ideal betrachten, da diese zum Trockenfliegenfischen doch etwas besser geeigent ist als eine eine 6'er.

Und in der von Dir gesuchten Preisklasse gibt es jede Menge gute Ruten.
Echo Classic http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/echo2.htm
Exori Legend http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/legend.htm
Exori Yellowstone SG http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/yellow02.html
Greys GRXI
TFO Professional http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/tfopro.html
Winston Ascent
Winston Vapor

und, und, und.
Es sollte also kein Problem sein zu dem Preis eine gute Rute, die diesen Preis wert ist, zu finden.


----------



## Smödi (12. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Nabend zusammen,
nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen Ratschläge und
Antworten #6!!
Ich werde glaube mal beim Händler ein paar Probewerfen und dann schaun wir mal welche es wird.


----------



## Arowana (14. August 2008)

*AW: Gute Fliegenrute ??*

Hi,

ich fisch auch die 4 er Vision 3Zone und da ich auch Anfänger bin kann ich dir die Rute mit bestem Gewissen empfehlen.
Ich hab sie halbwegs unter kontrolle und hab auch schon den ein oder anderen schönen Fisch damit gefangen.

Nur wie gesagt wirst du ne höhere Klasse brauchen:q

Grüße

Max


----------

